# Shono Fan Club



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

Everybody who's encountered Shono knows what this is about:

This is the thread for classic Shono quotes, and a show of our appreciation for his never ending humour.




shono said:


> you dont even lol!!
> 
> how about this guitrar lol its a great guitar man! but my parents might get mad i boght it with my brothers money after i sold his paintball gun on craiglists



He will be missed!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

He spoke to me once.

"hahaha who are you man you make me laugh to though"

That sagelike wisdom brought me to form this beautiful union for our savior.

He's exactly what this world needs more of. 

Such a kind, gentle soul.


Free Shono.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 20, 2011)

_"how do you try out a guitar at the store you want to buy the guitar"_


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 20, 2011)

I HATE that avatar, lol.


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

Murmel said:


> _"how do you try out a guitar at the store you want to buy the guitar"_





Why'd he get banned? I got off ss.org for 3 hours and he's gone!


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I HATE that avatar, lol.



I'll change it when I find less funny.

It just suited him perfectly.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

He made a thread:

"wats better silk or satin"

"seriously its important"





Then came the banhammer and thread deletion.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 20, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Why'd he get banned? I got off ss.org for 3 hours and he's gone!



I dunno. The mods haven't said anything in the PBL.

I guess those dudes in black suits swept him away.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you guys please stop using that avatar? My eyes fucking hurt and I think you're all the same person


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aaahhh good ol' Shono... He asked me what I meant when I said "This thread is worthless without pics."

The innocence in his blasphemous, yet angelical English inspired a very tender feeling in me.

Dear Shono, you shall be missed.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Can you guys please stop using that avatar? My eyes fucking hurt and I think you're all the same person



No. Change yours. Now.


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> He made a thread:
> "wats better silk or satin"
> "seriously its important"
> 
> Then came the banhammer and thread deletion.



Aaaaah, he should have kept his wit and child like manner on a believable level for all of our benefits.



Alberto7 said:


> Aaahhh good ol' Shono... He asked me what I meant when I said "This thread is worthless without pics."
> The innocence in his blasphemous, yet angelical English inspired a very tender feeling in me.
> Dear Shono, you shall be missed.



That damn near killed me


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

DON'T RUIN THIS FOR ME


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Troll or not, he was a great addition to the forum. Just imagine if he wasnt trolling, and he still got banned. The very possibility makes me weep.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

I refuse to believe that Lord Shono was trolling.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)

"ya but imnot troll guys... ive been on the forum longer than yo uguyd"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> "ya but imnot troll guys... ive been on the forum longer than yo uguyd"



I..I...It's so beautiful....


----------



## Tones (Mar 20, 2011)

This is what i think of from looking at this thread.


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the "Is this guitar..." thread of from the blessed Shono;



shono said:


> you guys, is it?????





yingmin said:


> Yes, that is guitar.






And he complimented me!



shono said:


> Hey fun, you knowledgable and very nice.



I like to think he was a sweet, innocent soul, I utterly reject the thought he could be a troll!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Needs moar Shono.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 20, 2011)

Murmel said:


> _"how do you try out a guitar at the store you want to buy the guitar"_


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

Got me a new avatar

Shono | Meme Generator


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

This is now the Shono meme thread.

Go.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

Shono got ban?????????


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

But he brought us this gem of a thread;

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/149998-today.html#post2375902


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)

HE JUST NEEDED OUR GUIDANCE. IT TOOK HIM 3 HOURS TO CHANGE HIS STRINGS


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

"i tune it to ADGCFAD thank you. "


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

We should make him a contributing member.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


>



My favourite!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> We should make him a contributing member.



As far as I'm concerned, he already is.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> As far as I'm concerned, he already is.



Then the mods should give him one of these banners over his username.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Then the mods should give him one of these banners over his username.



It should say, "Confused Member."


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> It should say, "Confused Member."



That sounds like slang for some type of STD.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Or erectile dysfunction. 

Or what they tell children at "Gay Camp." 
_"Don't worry, you've just got a confused member. God'll fix it."_


MOAR SHONO!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

Best thread.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 20, 2011)

i might stick an eraser under the tremolo next time so its like a hardtail


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

^One of my all time favs.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 20, 2011)

I was tempted but I held back.


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## TimSE (Mar 20, 2011)

Dis thread


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Love this shit.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)

Shono. Only one person, who's understanding of enlightenment will forever be a beacon to us lesser mortals.

He will be missed.

EDIT: I was the first to neg-rep him. If only he was here, so that I could beg forgiveness of him.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Shono. Only one person, who's understanding of enlightenment will forever be a beacon to us lesser mortals.
> 
> He will be missed.
> 
> EDIT: I was the first to neg-rep him. If only he was here, so that I could beg forgiveness of him.



We must forgive ourselves, before the great one can forgive us.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder what he's doing now.




Probably changing his strings.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I wonder what he's doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least it will take him a very long time


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> At least it will take him a very long time


Strings? What are those?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)

I like to think he's out there somewhere. reading this thread, and smiling


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I like to think he's out there somewhere. reading this thread, and smiling


 
ahahaha


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 20, 2011)

Loved those threads.  Shono. Thinking of you reminds me of happier times.


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> Loved those threads.  Shono. Thinking of you reminds me of happier times.


 

man istill dont get all of this stuff


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 20, 2011)

micester said:


> man istill dont get all of this stuff



Just look for his public profile, You'll see all the threads he started...

Curious that you only have 1 post  Could you be the reincarnation of his Shono-ness?


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> Just look for his public profile, You'll see all the threads he started...
> 
> Curious that you only have 1 post  Could you be the reincarnation of his Shono-ness?


 \
man i am shono but i stil dont evne know what happened to it man and wats with all this pcitures of wat i said  hahahaha


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

FREE SHONO FREE SHONO FREE SHONO FREE SHONO FREE SHONO


----------



## ScottyB724 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shono is our savior, one and all.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 20, 2011)

He's back I do believe 

http://memegenerator.net/new-shono/ImageMacro/6330185/Hai-gaiz-u-miss-me

EDIT: 

Yesss! MOAR Shono!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, Shono, Shono, Shono. I am sorry, but SS.org doesn't allow more than one accounts.  I'm going to stick to the story that you are just a Shono impersonator, and not the real one, to whom I will beg forgiveness.


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Oh, Shono, Shono, Shono. I am sorry, but SS.org doesn't allow more than one accounts.  I'm going to stick to the story that you are just a Shono impersonator, and not the real one, to whom I will beg forgiveness.


 
MAN I AM SHONO wahy are ytou all saying im not its me

i jsut want guitar advice so dont ban me again


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

however iwant my old account back it shows clasy owership of long membership


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Those two months were important to me. 

FREE SHONO


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Those two months were important to me.
> 
> FREE SHONO



*FREE SHONO*


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)

YOU ARE NOT SHONO, YOU ARE AN IMPERSONATOR. 

One person can only have one account on this site. Multiple accounts lead to being permanently banned.

Thus, the real Shono is currently awaiting his return, while this impostor tries to get him in trouble.


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Those two months were important to me.
> 
> FREE SHONO


 

man i make that acount first day i get the guitar of my life


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> YOU ARE NOT SHONO, YOU ARE AN IMPERSONATOR.
> 
> One person can only have one account on this site. Multiple accounts lead to being permanently banned.
> 
> Thus, the real Shono is currently awaiting his return, while this impostor tries to get him in trouble.


 
man reveredn apparently i have more than one acount aready on shono ican prof it .... one secod


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

DON'T DO IT


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

OH GOD THIS IS SO AMAZING.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)

micester said:


> man reveredn apparently i have more than one acount aready on shono ican prof it .... one secod



NO. Shono is waiting to come back from his ban. You're an impostor. 
Don't try to prove anything, we're not interested in it.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

It may or may not be so that Shono was perma-banned. 

(It is so).

FREE SHONO


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> DON'T DO IT


 
man dont do wat????
i think i got misunerstood by the moderatng team, inver made 2 acount myybe my mom did or osmething and they thoght they both mine...

MAN CHECK THIS PHOT REVEREND SAVE ME NOW


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

I AM SHONO WOW HAHAHA GUYS YOU JOKERS

I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! form of alltiem


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

Your mom is conniving villian. Is this her?


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)

micester said:


> man dont do wat????
> i think i got misunerstood by the moderatng team, inver made 2 acount myybe my mom did or osmething and they thoght they both mine...
> 
> MAN CHECK THIS PHOT REVEREND SAVE ME NOW



I love you, Shono. Please forgive me, before we're torn apart!


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> NO. Shono is waiting to come back from his ban. You're an impostor.
> Don't try to prove anything, we're not interested in it.


 
you are riht about one thing thogh my friend i am waiting faor my ban to come back


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 20, 2011)

*SHONO LIVES!*


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

(Shono)


----------



## steve1 (Mar 20, 2011)

i never want the joy of this thread to end


----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

is this /b/ now?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> is this /b/ now?



No. Its /7/


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> is this /b/ now?



Come on Leandro, no way.


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

but for real a mometn of seirousnes this my faovirte forum ever i was so saud to find it baned... i was ban fronm the ult0mateguitar- and as jemstie but didnt even care but 77string today was sad for me!!! phew1


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> is this /b/ now?



This is why we need Shono.

EDIT: This is why we need Shono 


micester said:


> but for real a mometn of seirousnes this my faovirte forum ever i was so saud to find it baned... i was ban fronm the ult0mateguitar- and as jemstie but didnt even care but 77string today was sad for me!!! phew1


----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Come on Leandro, no way.



...

...

...















.........




































........


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

If you aren't feeling these lulz, I'm sorry for you. 



BUT THIS IS BIGGER THAN LULZ, THIS IS SHONO.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

micester said:


> but for real a mometn of seirousnes this my faovirte forum ever i was so saud to find it baned... i was ban fronm the ult0mateguitar- and as jemstie but didnt even care but 77string today was sad for me!!! phew1



noiw setlyusdly nao, i can't undrstand a singlea thing youre typiying cubz your can'tb type folr sht


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

phew im not so banned


----------



## micester (Mar 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> noiw setlyusdly nao, i can't undrstand a singlea thing youre typiying cubz your can'tb type folr sht


 
my emoitions get the best and i cant type leike when i laugh


----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> If you aren't feeling these lulz, I'm sorry for you.



Uh.. yeah. Not that funny I suppose. Sorry :/


----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

micester said:


> phew im not so banned




Uh, I think you're probably getting IP banned soon 

If you really like this forum you should probably read the rules and see that you can't make another account after you are banned.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think guitar was Shono's true talent anyway;


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Shono sleeps well tonight.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 20, 2011)

He's banned again.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 20, 2011)

The Reverend said:


>


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

3-20-11: A day which shall live in infamy. The day Shono, was no more.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I hope Shono sleeps well tonight.



I hope his mom doesnt find out about the guitar under his bed


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

He shall live forever, in our hearts.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 20, 2011)

Guess we gots to pour out a lil liquor for our homie Shono who ain't wit us no mo.


----------

